# Enco availability



## cmacclel (May 16, 2008)

I just ordered a bunch of stuff!

STP58 - Save 20% on your order of $50 or more.

www.use-enco.com

Mac


----------



## Mirage_Man (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*



cmacclel said:


> I just ordered a bunch of stuff!
> 
> STP58 - Save 20% on your order of $50 or more.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mac! I need to order a few things myself.

BTW did you ever order that 6-jaw?


----------



## cmacclel (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*



Mirage_Man said:


> Thanks Mac! I need to order a few things myself.
> 
> BTW did you ever order that 6-jaw?


 

No I never ordered that chuck though I would like to. My 3 Jaw is working fine for now. 

I just ordered another Wizard 411 DRO for my new Mill that I picked up dirt cheap from my work. It's a MSC version of the Rong-Fu RF-31. It was like new with the cosmolene still intact. I paid $400 for the mill with a vise, stand and some tooling. The DRO P/N RW319-9708 was normally $1211 and with there current sale plus the 20% off coupon brought it under $700!

To bad the DRO I purchased for my lathe still sits on the floor of my shop awaiting the Grizzly replacement lathe scheduled for delivery in June!

Mac


----------



## Mirage_Man (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*



cmacclel said:


> No I never ordered that chuck though I would like to. My 3 Jaw is working fine for now.
> 
> I just ordered another Wizard 411 DRO for my new Mill that I picked up dirt cheap from my work. It's a MSC version of the Rong-Fu RF-31. It was like new with the cosmolene still intact. I paid $400 for the mill with a vise, stand and some tooling. The DRO P/N RW319-9708 was normally $1211 and with there current sale plus the 20% off coupon brought it under $700!
> 
> ...



Great snag on that mill! I hope I can find a deal close to that on one when the time comes.

For some reason I thought your lathe had already been replaced?


----------



## cmacclel (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*

They sent a new lathe a couple months ago. I took the day off of work to take delivery but the way they loaded it at the terminal (headstock up against the back of the truck) made it impossible to move with a pallet jack. They said they would re-load the lathe and deliver it the next day. 

The next day I left work early to again take delivery of the lathe and the trucking company never showed! The called and apologized saying the put the lathe in their big truck and it would not fit down my street and they would re-deliver the next day.

The next day comes I again leave work early to take delivery and there comes the truck...backs in my driveway and the driver states the reason why it didn't get delivered yesterday was it fell over in the truck!

The box was torn up and the electronics box was crushed!

Mac


----------



## Mirage_Man (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*



cmacclel said:


> They sent a new lathe a couple months ago. I took the day off of work to take delivery but the way they loaded it at the terminal (headstock up against the back of the truck) made it impossible to move with a pallet jack. They said they would re-load the lathe and deliver it the next day.
> 
> The next day I left work early to again take delivery of the lathe and the trucking company never showed! The called and apologized saying the put the lathe in their big truck and it would not fit down my street and they would re-deliver the next day.
> 
> ...



Un-freakin believable!


----------



## precisionworks (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*



> I paid $400 for the mill with a vise, stand and some tooling.


$400 for $1900 worth of machine is a criminal offense:devil:


----------



## Mirage_Man (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*

Hey Mac, do you know when this code expires?


----------



## modamag (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*

WOW! Thanx Mac.
I got the free shipping for >$50 but this is even better.

Now I can order that mister


----------



## modamag (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*

Brian those 15% & 20% typically last for ONE day from what I've seen on PM board.


----------



## Data (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*

Good snag on the mill-drill machine! That will really come in handy. Now you get to purchase aluminum stock with corners! :tinfoil:


----------



## dmdrewitt (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*



cmacclel said:


> They sent a new lathe a couple months ago. I took the day off of work to take delivery but the way they loaded it at the terminal (headstock up against the back of the truck) made it impossible to move with a pallet jack. They said they would re-load the lathe and deliver it the next day.
> 
> The next day I left work early to again take delivery of the lathe and the trucking company never showed! The called and apologized saying the put the lathe in their big truck and it would not fit down my street and they would re-deliver the next day.
> 
> ...



What happened with that one? Did you send it back for a new replacement?


----------



## cmacclel (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*



dmdrewitt said:


> What happened with that one? Did you send it back for a new replacement?


 

2nd replacement is supposedly coming around the 20th of next month.

Mac


----------



## modamag (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*

Guys this coupon code still work! Just put in another order today.


----------



## cmacclel (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*



cmacclel said:


> 2nd replacement is supposedly coming around the 20th of next month.
> 
> Mac


 
Make the the 8th of July now 

Mac


----------



## wquiles (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*

Just used the 20% off thingie today - thanks much!

Will


----------



## wquiles (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*

By the way, I just ordered something today - this 20% discount still works, and it is on top of Enco's special prices 

Will


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*

I so badly want to order some stuff but I just can't spare the coin right now. Every penny is going in the piggy bank for the new lathe, DRO and RPC.


----------



## wquiles (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Enco 20% Off*

It had to end some time - it is no longer valid


----------



## DM51 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emco availability*

Thread title edited


----------



## gadget_lover (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emco availability*

Wrong thread. This one is about eNco.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Emco availability*

LOL - sorry - corrected.


----------

